# Chavscum........send him down



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Click Here 

Yes and fuck off to you too. Not long enough in my book :x

Seeing this guy on the local news tonight giving waiting reporters and cameras the finger just about summed up this lowlife scum :x :x


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i agree 100% they make me sick hope he gets a good kicking inside.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hopefully he'll get another fucking kicking when he comes out by the family and relatives of the car coming the other way. Arse. :x

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I hope by the time he comes out that he's never able to fart again...if you get my jist. :x


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

It would be no loss to society if he was to be disposed of. :x

In fact...........I'd be quite happy to pull the trigger myself.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kill him.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

I was thinking the judge could have ordered him to be strapped into a Trabant which would then be pushed over Beachy Heady.

:evil:


----------



## kharling (Mar 17, 2004)

> "He was actually out that evening at the Ring of Bells pub having a drink and these boys came along, and they actually coaxed him; "come with us", and he was wanting to go jogging and they said no, no come with us, and like a fool he got in that car."


I always found that having a pint after going jogging was the best way. :?

Would be a waste of a Trabant to strap him in before going over Beachy Head.........hopefully by now he's been asked to pick up the soap a few times. :lol:

We are paying for this little shits keep as well :evil:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

6 years? That's it? I think that's an outrage. He's killed at least two people, severely injured / maimed more - and couldn't even care!

Why is life imprisonment not appopriate? Why should our society EVER have to tolerate him again.

Damian


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

snaxo said:


> 6 years? That's it? I think that's an outrage. He's killed at least two people, severely injured / maimed more - and couldn't even care!
> 
> Why is life imprisonment not appopriate? Why should our society EVER have to tolerate him again.
> 
> Damian


Because society is to blame and keeping him in prison for life would deprive him of his human rights ...

:wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good comment in EVO about this


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

:evil: with any luck he will kill himself next time , as im quite sure there will be , lets just hope hes alone in the car


----------



## AvusLee (Jun 12, 2004)

That prick needs raping by the Harlem Globe Trotters to liven him up a bit. :x


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

I've been nominated for a prize  (lucky me) And I quote

"Hi,

Thank you for your entry to the Chav of the Month competition. If your entry is accepted and published on the website you will receive an email.

- Chavscum Webmaster"


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

what did you do to win :roll:

Oh, and congratulations


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> what did you do to win :roll:
> 
> Oh, and congratulations


Sorry Dani I missed this :wink:

The prize is a fiver, I've already sent them an email asking if I win to send it to the NSPCC.

http://www.chavscum.co.uk/month.html

It's all garyc's fault :wink: he got us in to chav spotting, now many of our friends chav spot too :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Moi Chav-spotting?  A casual reader may deduce from that I might be in some way desciminating against the poor economically, intellectually and spiritually-deprived mites. :wink:


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

ColDiTT said:


> It's all garyc's fault :wink: he got us in to chav spotting, now many of our friends chav spot too :wink:


Chavspotting ! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
ROTFLMAO on this one!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Couldn't see any news story about any chavs!!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

check the original post date


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> Couldn't see any news story about any chavs!!


I think the book of life has turned a page or two since 2nd July :wink:


----------

